# Caring for a grounded fledgling pigeon



## Pea92 (May 12, 2015)

My friend found a grounded young bird in a nest and I am now taking care of it and need some guidance, since I have never cared for a pigeon before... I am going to throw information at you, so please comment on anything you like! 

I have now had him for 2 nights, I think he is a wood pigeon, I am not sure how old but it is a fledgling based on the fact it looks like: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/IMG_0806.JPG
Some bald patches, has flight feathers but still some down on it's lower body.
After doing some research have been feeding him on wild bird seed mix plus some sunflower and pumpkin seeds. He will not eat by himself... but I am able to hand feed him, likewise with syringing water, doing so until his crop is squishy. He is pooping regularly... brown swirls surrounded by yellow, I have no idea if that is normal but he is digesting the seed I feed him.
He has water and food available, I dipped his beak in the water and he is able to drink by himself but hasn't yet got the hang of self feeding. Likewise with seed, he has no idea how to peck or feed from my hand unless I insert the seed into his mouth directly. 
I am not sure how much and how regularly he should be fed, the first night I only fed him once, because I did not want to stress him out too much and then today a few times based on feeling his crop emptying...which he doesn't seem to mind, he seems to be much less distressed by my presence and having me feed him today. The first night he was panting and hissing and puffing up so I left him be, but now he is calm and just squats there watching me... I try to keep talking to him to get him used to me being around and stroke him which I am not sure if he likes at all but I wanted him to get used to being handled so he is easier to feed.
He is housed in a cage, in which I have built him a nest and dark secluded area with space for him to wander. He is not very active and prefers to spend his time squatting but I assume that is normal for his age... 
Cleaning wise I lined the cage with newspaper and plan on doing a daily poop sweep followed by weekly cleaning, is that adequate? 
That is about all I can think of for now. He is currently asleep in a newspaper nest under a cardboard box.


----------



## matyo (May 9, 2015)

I don't think you should be giving him seed already. This is a guide you can follow: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I see you have looked at the pigeon rescue site to identify a wood pigeon, have you also looked into the 'caring for a baby pigeon' section? As well as the seed, he could have thawed out frozen peas as a filler. 

Do you intend him to go on to a wildlife rescue if any in the area, or to carry on with him? If he is to be released, then as he gets to self feeding you'd need to interact with him less so he does not get too tame.

Whereabouts are you? We may have someone from https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

or a bird rescue in your area.

Sounds to me like you are getting on well - have you rescued other bird species?


----------



## Pea92 (May 12, 2015)

I started off feeding with seed as it is all I had to hand, I also tried warmed Oats mixed with water. Do you think that I should go back to moister feed like the recipe on : http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/whattofeed.htm
I just assumed because he was digesting and taking the seed that he would be old enough to adjust to a solid diet. 

I took him with the intention of giving it a chance at survival and release... but now he is growing on me and I am considering what my options are. 
I have never rescued any other bird species, but I am very glad to have decided to. 
I am in lincolnshire, Grimsby area.


----------

